# Parking lot line striper?



## mchandyman

*I am in the market for a line striper. What is a good brand that is relatively inexpensive? Where can I pick one up?*


----------



## Striper1263

Don't go cheap with a striping unit. I have only used Graco. Find your local Sherwin Willams store and buy one from them. They can also get the Graco rep in touch with you and help you get started. Been striping for 12 years and have used only Graco's!

Doug


----------



## mchandyman

Striper1263;775371 said:


> Don't go cheap with a striping unit. I have only used Graco. Find your local Sherwin Willams store and buy one from them. They can also get the Graco rep in touch with you and help you get started. Been striping for 12 years and have used only Graco's!
> 
> Doug


Doug, I saw that Sherwan Williams does offer the Graco units. Is that also where you get your paint? What paint would you suggest for apartment parking lots. I have about 8000 square feet of surface to paint. What are my options through Sherwan that you think would be cost effective for me as I am testing the fields yet still offer a quality application? Thank you for your time.


----------



## lizard

give me a call im in minnesota and will help you out with any questions
651-785-3055


----------



## mchandyman

lizard;775632 said:


> give me a call im in minnesota and will help you out with any questions
> 651-785-3055


What city are you out of? I am looking for a stripper unit around $1200, would you or anyone you know happen to know where I can get one? I can rent one for two weeks but that's money that is gone and never seen again. Give me a call if you have any Ideas. Thanks man
Marcus (763)-957-2398


----------

